# Tinboats Fanatsy Football 2013



## BassAddict

Its that time of year again when I start to get the shakes for a little fantasy football!!! Seeing as how last years league was put together a little fast I figured starting now would give us ample time to agree on and understand the leagues rules. Once the season starts the rules will not change (never have, never will!) Also this year there will be no trophy, we will be playing for the love of the game and bragging rights. Id like to keep it to a 12 man league and the draft date will be about a week before the NFL kick off on Sept 5th (think week of 8/25). The draft type will be agreed upon, although IMO auto draft is the best option since we are dealing with different skill levels/schedules. With that said who's with me!!! Please copy/past and add your name to the list, once we have 12 I will add alternate spots in case members with designated spots fail to join.

1. BassAddict
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## panFried

How could I pass this up!

1. BassAddict
2. PanFried
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## Jim

1. BassAddict
2. PanFried
3. Jim
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## BassAddict

Come on guys, Football and BAssAddict whats not to like!!! 





Shutup Fender! :grin:


----------



## BassAddict

Come on guys join early, have input on the rules!


----------



## one100grand

1. BassAddict
2. PanFried
3. Jim
4. one100grand
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

This was a good deal of fun last year despite the controversy that didn't involve me.


----------



## BassAddict

one100grand said:


> This was a good deal of fun last year despite the controversy that didn't involve me.



Glad ya enjoyed it last year, and happy to have ya back! PM me your email and ill send an invite.


----------



## bigwave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325118#p325118 said:


> one100grand » Today, 10:57[/url]"]1. BassAddict
> 2. PanFried
> 3. Jim
> 4. one100grand
> 5.Bigwave
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 
> This was a good deal of fun last year despite the controversy that didn't involve me.


----------



## BassAddict

Bigwave is gonna have a huge target on his back this year! 
:-D


----------



## shamoo

I'm in I think


----------



## BassAddict

Shamoo said:


> I'm in I think




Well get ya all setup Moo, call me if you have any questions.

1. BassAddict
2. PanFried
3. Jim
4. one100grand
5.Bigwave
6.Shamoo
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## bigwave

Sticks and stones will not hurt my bones, I still have the trophy.......... :mrgreen: Let the bodies hit the floor.


----------



## BassAddict

["bigwave said:


> Sticks and stones will not hurt my bones, I still have the trophy.......... :mrgreen: Let the bodies hit the floor.



LMAO!!
Its gonna get deep this year!
I guess now is a good time to start discussing rules/draft style for those who joined the league.
The 800lb gorilla in the room being the tie rule!


----------



## BassAddict

Rule change:
Changed to fractional scoring, for less likelihood of a tie.


----------



## bigwave

Hmmmmmm, lets let everybody sign up and then decide. I say straight up points.......and monday night game is the tie breaker. I am not sure you can even set that up in espn version. Lets have some good trading going on this year......makes the game much funner. I really don't care for the negative points either. Just my two cents though. I get a big ole shovel for the sandbox too by the way :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## hercdrvrwo

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325146#p325146 said:


> BassAddict » 07 Aug 2013, 15:10[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Shamoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well get ya all setup Moo, call me if you have any questions.
> 
> 1. BassAddict
> 2. PanFried
> 3. Jim
> 4. one100grand
> 5.Bigwave
> 6.Shamoo
> 7.Hercdrvrwo
> 
> I am in... I say live draft, id hate to play with a team that I had nothing to do with picking. But who cares, it is a good opportunity to get to know some of you folks on here!
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
Click to expand...


----------



## BassAddict

hercdrvrwo PM sent


----------



## bigwave

Hey Herc, the live draft would take forever......I would probably not have time to do anyways. Last year was the first time I played with the autopick draft. It worked out pretty good and kept everyone evenly matched. You can adjust your settings to pick each player for each round if he is still available. It is kinda like roulette, you never know who you might get and the whole draft is done in a few seconds.


----------



## floundahman

Look out Y'all. I made it to the title game and lost last year. In it to win it this year. :wink:


----------



## floundahman

1. BassAddict
2. PanFried
3. Jim
4. one100grand
5.Bigwave
6.Shamoo
7.Hercdrvrwo

I am in... I say live draft, id hate to play with a team that I had nothing to do with picking. But who cares, it is a good opportunity to get to know some of you folks on here! 
8.floundahman
9.
10.
11.
12.[/quote][/quote]


----------



## BassAddict

Flounder Pm me your email address and I'll send you an invite


----------



## Jim

I'm official now. C'mon guys don't be scared. I know allot of you wanted to quit when I joined last year......but this is a whole new year.


----------



## BassAddict

First poll posted guys, get your vote in!



bigwave"I say straight up points.......and monday night game is the tie breaker. I am not sure you can even set that up in espn version. Lets have some good trading going on this year......makes the game much funner. I really don't care for the negative points either. Just my two cents though. I get a big ole shovel for the sandbox too by the way :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:[/quote said:


> Bigwave been meaning to get back to ya, fractional points are the same as straight up points except points are awarded every yard instead of every 10 yards. Example: instead of a running back getting 1 point per 10 yards he gets .1 point every yard which still equals 1 point for 10 yards. On the Monday night tie breaker ill look into the option and see if we can do it If the league agrees to allow tie breakers (the first poll) itll be in the poll. Negative points will also be put to a vote, i myself like the negative points. A lot of the time it makes the late game/Monday night game relevant


----------



## bigwave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325410#p325410 said:


> Jim » Today, 09:02[/url]"]I'm official now. C'mon guys don't be scared. I know allot of you wanted to quit when I joined last year......but this is a whole new year.


Funniest thing I have read today.....buwaaaaaaaaaaa :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325410#p325410 said:


> Jim » Fri Aug 09, 2013 9:02 am[/url]"]I'm official now. C'mon guys don't be scared. I know allot of you wanted to quit when I joined last year......but this is a whole new year.




I quit!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325410#p325410 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim » Fri Aug 09, 2013 9:02 am[/url]"]I'm official now. C'mon guys don't be scared. I know allot of you wanted to quit when I joined last year......but this is a whole new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quit!
Click to expand...


Banned!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Quit!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> Quit!



Never invited you were

B
A
N
N
E
D
!


----------



## Captain Ahab

I quit in anticipation of an invite







You and your fooseball stink!


----------



## hercdrvrwo

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325392#p325392 said:


> bigwave » 09 Aug 2013, 08:31[/url]"]Hey Herc, the live draft would take forever......I would probably not have time to do anyways. Last year was the first time I played with the autopick draft. It worked out pretty good and kept everyone evenly matched. You can adjust your settings to pick each player for each round if he is still available. It is kinda like roulette, you never know who you might get and the whole draft is done in a few seconds.



Copy, it will be a first for me, but what the hell, why not? Also, I like fractional points, makes tied matches almost impossible, you'll like it! 

Not sure I understand the Monday night rule. 

Can't wait to start playing, watching Carolina tonight had got me pumped. Football=fall--fall = migration, migration=duck season! Means I gotta get my rig back in fighting condition.


----------



## BassAddict

Pre season is for fantasy football scouting!!!! Tebow looked magical last night, i hope I can scoop him up before Jim or anyone else does :-D :-D. :LOL2:


----------



## bigwave

Come on Capt Ahab, it just would not be the same if you did not play.....I will invite you.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324655#p324655 said:


> BassAddict » 03 Aug 2013, 07:06[/url]"]Come on guys, Football and BAssAddict whats not to like!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutup Fender! :grin:



Sounds like a butt slapping party to me. [-X


----------



## BassAddict

Zman said:


> Nice site guys. Lookin forward to watching it grow!



Arent those the best kind?


----------



## panFried

Alright Ahab and Fender, its time to put your money or pride in this case where your mouth is! This is just another chance for you to lay the smack down on BA, and prove how much better you are however it looks like you are just scared BA may get the best of you. :shock: 

Come to the dark side, and have a little fun, and talk a little trash (Bigwave is good at that, unfortunately he has the trophy). It will only hurt thru mid December. :lol:


----------



## fender66

If I knew a damn thing about football, I'd be all over this....but, I'd rather have a root canal than sit through a football game.
How's that for honesty?


----------



## BassAddict

Ahab is the Kansas City Cheifs of the fantasy football world!


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> Ahab is the Kansas City Cheifs of the fantasy football world!


We could use a good BYE week team.


----------



## Bean Counter

I'm in. It was fun last year.


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325551#p325551 said:


> panFried » Yesterday, 12:35[/url]"]
> 
> Come to the dark side, and have a little fun, and talk a little trash (Bigwave is good at that, unfortunately he has the trophy). It will only hurt thru mid December. :lol:


 
As I understood it there was no trophy this year, so he'll always have it and will always be able to lord over us that he got the last Tinboats Fantasy Football trophy...until another is given away

I move that in the future, if a trophy is considered that it be something like Lord Stanley's Cup so it can be passed along...it probably would get lost immediately, but it's a fun concept imo


----------



## bigwave

I will be a sport and relinquish the trophy to the rightful winner of this years league. We could pass the one I have if you guys want to. This is a good league and I really enjoy playing.


----------



## crankbait09

I'm in!!

1. BassAddict
2. PanFried
3. Jim
4. one100grand
5.Bigwave
6.Shamoo
7.Hercdrvrwo
8.floundahman
9. crankbait09
10.
11.
12.


----------



## BassAddict

Crank please pm me your email info


----------



## BassAddict

I like the idea of a traveling trophy. Thanks Bigwave for volunteering to kick it off!


----------



## Captain Ahab

I changed my mind - I quit!


----------



## panFried

Captain Ahab said:


> I changed my mind - I quit!


You know the penalty of dropping out so early is a broken truck console!  Dont let BA have the satisfaction of enforcing that rule again!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325625#p325625 said:


> panFried » Sun Aug 11, 2013 4:20 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my mind - I quit!
> 
> 
> 
> You know the penalty of dropping out so early is a broken truck console!  Dont let BA have the satisfaction of enforcing that rule again!
Click to expand...



Last night he tossed my headlamp into traffic and watched it get run over :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my mind - I quit!
> 
> 
> 
> You know the penalty of dropping out so early is a broken truck console!  Dont let BA have the satisfaction of enforcing that rule again!
Click to expand...


The satisfaction of throwing his fishing head lamp under a car last night just for fun was over whelming!!! I think if I had to do something malicious to enforce the rules they'd have to put me in the nut house!!!


----------



## BassAddict

Updated list

1. BassAddict
2. PanFried
3. Jim
4. one100grand
5.Bigwave
6.Shamoo
7.Hercdrvrwo
8.floundahman
9. crankbait09
10. Bean Counter 
11.
12.


----------



## wasilvers

1. BassAddict
2. PanFried
3. Jim
4. one100grand
5.Bigwave
6.Shamoo
7.Hercdrvrwo
8.floundahman
9. crankbait09
10. Bean Counter 
11. WASILVERS - gotta get my Fantasy Football mojo back!
12.

and I'd vote for livedraft. If someone can't make the livedraft, the admin can move them to autopick after round 2. So what happens is if they don't show up to the livedraft on the web, espn will autopick for them once their picking time is up. At any time, the admin can click a box by their name to move them to auto draft the rest of the way. Then it's up to the people to decide if they want to make the draft or not. Kind of the best of both worlds. Word of advice though, autodrafted teams have won the last 4or5 years in my work league.


----------



## fender66

You know what......

Count me in! I don't know a thing about football, but I want the opportunity to do better than BA with shear luck!

1. BassAddict
2. PanFried
3. Jim
4. one100grand
5.Bigwave
6.Shamoo
7.Hercdrvrwo
8.floundahman
9. crankbait09
10. Bean Counter
11. WASILVERS - gotta get my Fantasy Football mojo back!
12. Fender66/Chris (AKA BA Killer)


----------



## wasilvers

So there is a travelling trophy now... hmmm. If we all contributed about $5, we could get something like this, it will look great in my office...







:lol:


----------



## BassAddict

Pending everyone signing up THE LEAGUE IS FULL!!! Guys start answering poll questions, once a majority is reached im gonna move on to the next question on my list


----------



## floundahman

Auto-draft and fractional scoring sound good to me.


----------



## hercdrvrwo

BTW I am down for Dues for a trophy like the one pictured. Also I would be Ok with dues to cover down on some of the cool give aways I see here on tinboats like lures and fishing shwag.


----------



## bigwave

I say auto draft and fractional scoring too......still don't like the negative points though. I say we only get points for effort....not mistakes. You will always have fumbles and interceptions and such....is sure sucks to get beat by a negative point. In my money league we play straight up points only......no extras for massive yards or completions. It makes for a low scoring game and only your picks will win for you. As for the live draft, it is fun if you are all together in the same room, However with all the time zones and schedules it would make for a very long draft. I like playing the odds and letting the computer pick for you. It really does even out all the teams and makes for a good season. JMO


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325797#p325797 said:


> floundahman » 12 Aug 2013 09:01 pm[/url]"]Auto-draft and fractional scoring sound good to me.




This is easier for me too.


----------



## fender66

I'm all for whatever is the easiest....since I don't have a clue what I'm doing. #-o


----------



## one100grand

I'm all for the following:
-Live draft with the commissioner making the move that waslivers recommended; I recognize that it adds a time commitment, but it also adds a layer of strategy and develops rivalry/camaraderie. Also, if somebody wants to just default to auto-pick, they just don't have to show up for the draft. 
-I'm willing to donate money or have dues in order to create a travelling trophy or help support some sort of giveaway.
-Fractional points are good, it greatly reduces the possibility of a tie game; if a tie game still happens including fractions, it happens (unless it's the playoffs in which case I blame Ahab).
-Negative points are also good for the game (I don't like them, but recognize their value); it creates more drama to tracking your team and makes a key interception by a QB as important in fantasy land as it does in the real game situation. The exception I make on this is defensive negative points; if a team is getting blown out, it doesn't make as much sense to me because a coach couldn't pull the entire defense off the field and possibly have better success than an individual player
-Scoring - I'd recommend that the return yards get added because in a 12 team league, pickings can be slim and it gives ways for folks to dig deeper for talent. I know that ESPN has an added option of "Every 25 kickoff return yards" and "Every 25 punt return yards" and the commissioner can change the point values. I'd recommend we go 1 point per 25 kickoff or return yards. If you look at the top returners in the league in both categories last year, it was an average of only 3-4 points per game, but that 3-4 points can easily make the difference if your team gets hammered by injuries and you're trying to cobble something together.
-Roster size might be another place to consider trimming just a bit to change the depth of the league; if we went from 16 to 15 it's not going to be a huge difference in the guys on your squad, but again it will likely keep the league more interesting for folks dwelling on or near the bottom.
-PPR (Points Per Reception) have always been a favorite scoring method for me, but not everyone enjoys it. I've had the best experiences top to bottom in the league by having .5 PPR, so if a guy catches 2 passes, it's 1 point.


----------



## bigwave

All good points 1000 grand, but back to the live draft......It really is not fair if you do not participate for each pick. If you choose to just let the auto feature happen the guys that are picking each time can just stack up on RB,QB etc since they have the option to change the pick type each time, whereas with the auto pick it will only pick each position you have set. I can tell you from experience, the only fair way to have a live draft is to have everyone present at that time. When fantasy football first became popular everything was on paper......no extra points for anything but a score. It takes real strategy each week to match your opponents team with equal or better players for straight up points. Anyone can have a great day, like rushing for over 100yds.....but in the end if that back did not score a td you do not get points. Points are the only true test for a player or team. I have seen games with only single digits before.....a true test for any player. To me the extra points for yds,completions and the negative points are just an easy way for a weak team to win. I will say it again the auto pick is the easiest way for everyone to get a few good players to start with and build through out the season. Trades are a must if you plan on making it all the way......last year there were very few, so I hope everyone will trade more this year. That is the true strategy for success in any league. I play in a great money league and we only allow points for true scores. Talk about trash talking and very close games.


----------



## one100grand

Bigwave, I love the sound of your league - if you ever get an opening and are willing to take paypal for the money side of it, please let me know, I would love to get in on it. 

I understand that if folks aren't able to make the draft that there are some concerns about getting the best player available, but the same thing happens in autopicking. Reviewing autopick history of leagues I've been in, there are always players that I see that sailed on by my team because of computer designations; it drives me nuts to see a guy get passed by my team that I'd have taken if I were able to draft. I do agree though that it can level a playing field, though it does it at the expense of the more informed players. I also agree that negative points can level things out for weaker teams, but I also recognize that it's important to keep players coming back and not feel that they had no chance to win. I know I've had to learn the hard way about managing a fantasy football team and even now I'd say I'm pedestrian at best; had I not played leagues early on where I felt I had a legitimate chance to win, I very well may have passed over playing it for more than a season or two.


----------



## wasilvers

Up for trade... Aaron Hernandez! :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Hey guys

new polls are going up PLEASE ANSWER THEM!!
poll on a league pass trophy, Id be up for it trophy IF it is unanimous. 
Poll on draft type too!



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325908#p325908 said:


> wasilvers » Tue Aug 13, 2013 11:46 am[/url]"]Up for trade... Aaron Hernandez! :LOL2:



For Mendenhall id take that trade any day and twice on Sundays (preferably before game time) LOL


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> Hey guys
> 
> new polls are going up PLEASE ANSWER THEM!!
> poll on a league pass trophy, Id be up for it trophy IF it is unanimous.
> Poll on draft type too!


Done! Looks like I'm the only one that voted on the polls, so Live draft, a traveling trophy, and free wings on draft day. Oh wait I got carried away.


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325964#p325964 said:


> panFried » Today, 19:33[/url]"]
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> new polls are going up PLEASE ANSWER THEM!!
> poll on a league pass trophy, Id be up for it trophy IF it is unanimous.
> Poll on draft type too!
> 
> 
> 
> Done! Looks like I'm the only one that voted on the polls, so Live draft, a traveling trophy, and free wings on draft day. Oh wait I got carried away.
Click to expand...


I didn't see the free wings on draft day :-k

I'm in!


----------



## floundahman

Well, I already answered the draft question, but I'm in for the trophy. Definitely in for free wings!


----------



## fender66

Where is the poll? I haven't found it yet.

signed...the new guy.


----------



## bigwave

You have to go to the espn page and find our league.....its in the league section and there are three polls. I think you have to set up your team first.


----------



## BassAddict

Looks like people want a tie breaker rule in the unlikely event we have one. New poll up on how to break said tie (sorry bigwave no Monday night option) 



fender66 said:


> Where is the poll? I haven't found it yet.
> 
> signed...the new guy.



Fender once you sign in click on the league tab itll be on your right. PM me if you still need help.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326013#p326013 said:


> fender66 » Wed Aug 14, 2013 8:23 am[/url]"]Where is the poll? I haven't found it yet.
> 
> signed...the new guy.




Fender - stay away from the Dark Side!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326051#p326051 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 12:21[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326013#p326013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Wed Aug 14, 2013 8:23 am[/url]"]Where is the poll? I haven't found it yet.
> 
> signed...the new guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender - stay away from the Dark Side!
Click to expand...


No problem. Leaving town to fish in a couple hours. Be back Sunday night. You're gonna have to keep an eye on BA while I'm gone. He can't be trusted.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[youtube]shuOYVeAj40[/youtube]


----------



## BassAddict

Also forgot to mention the draft order will be randomized after everyone joins so you can adjust your picks accordingly


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> Also forgot to mention the draft order will be randomized after everyone joins so you can adjust your picks accordingly


Boooooo! I was all stoked on having second pick.


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also forgot to mention the draft order will be randomized after everyone joins so you can adjust your picks accordingly
> 
> 
> 
> Boooooo! I was all stoked on having second pick.
Click to expand...


Lol im not happy about giving up #1 either!!!!


----------



## bigwave

I wanted my pick too.....oh well, all the more reason to have a auto draft.


----------



## BassAddict

@bigewavr

Sry the draft order went in the way people joined, which IMO isnt fair. Im also heavily leaning towards auto draft since there isnt overwhelming evidence people want a live draft. Itll make it easier on me and the more advanced players can update their player rankings for better draft results


----------



## crankbait09

I am logging in to the ESPN site, what is the name of the League?


----------



## BassAddict

crankbait09 said:


> I am logging in to the ESPN site, what is the name of the League?



Its not public click on the invite link which will take you right to it. The leagues name is Tinboats Fanatsy 2013


----------



## hercdrvrwo

In a normal situation I would say last pick is the best -- you get two picks in a row. In an auto draft -- I have no idea, but I did some editing on my rankings -- we'll see how we do.

I think auto draft is it -- when do you want to roll the dice? Since we're all closed up and good to go -- I vote for Sunday! Gives us plenty of time to drop for injuries in the pre-season.


----------



## BassAddict

hercdrvrwo said:


> In a normal situation I would say last pick is the best -- you get two picks in a row. In an auto draft -- I have no idea, but I did some editing on my rankings -- we'll see how we do.
> 
> I think auto draft is it -- when do you want to roll the dice? Since we're all closed up and good to go -- I vote for Sunday! Gives us plenty of time to drop for injuries in the pre-season.



Lots of preseason to go yet, we will draft week of 8/25


----------



## panFried

Man I hate the new version of tap a talk. Just had first draft of year and got megaton at #9. Not bad!


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> hercdrvrwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a normal situation I would say last pick is the best -- you get two picks in a row. In an auto draft -- I have no idea, but I did some editing on my rankings -- we'll see how we do.
> 
> I think auto draft is it -- when do you want to roll the dice? Since we're all closed up and good to go -- I vote for Sunday! Gives us plenty of time to drop for injuries in the pre-season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of preseason to go yet, we will draft week of 8/25
Click to expand...

ok I meant to quote this last message. Can't wait cuz I got the fever!


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hercdrvrwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a normal situation I would say last pick is the best -- you get two picks in a row. In an auto draft -- I have no idea, but I did some editing on my rankings -- we'll see how we do.
> 
> I think auto draft is it -- when do you want to roll the dice? Since we're all closed up and good to go -- I vote for Sunday! Gives us plenty of time to drop for injuries in the pre-season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of preseason to go yet, we will draft week of 8/25
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok I meant to quote this last message. Can't wait cuz I got the fever!
Click to expand...


So do I but then again guys are dropping like flies and it's only pre season! There is nothing worst than your season ending before it began on account of preseason injuries so we wait to draft!!

On a side note I have a love/hate relationship with talkatalk 4....


----------



## hercdrvrwo

Hope my auto Draft goes beget than my first Draft of the season just went.... my team sucks! But I got the need, for more cow Bell!


----------



## panFried

Last check I see tie of 4-4 on the draft type poll. Come on guys and vote if you can its getting down to the wire.


----------



## panFried

I'd like to propose setting the draft order prior to draft day so we have a sense in where we are drafting for either style (live or auto) and trade picks as indicated in settings. Can we put that up for vote or you can just make an exec decision? What say you BA? I think it will start some lively smack talk/discussion if someone knows they are #1! Unless its you.


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> I'd like to propose setting the draft order prior to draft day so we have a sense in where we are drafting for either style (live or auto) and trade picks as indicated in settings. Can we put that up for vote or you can just make an exec decision? What say you BA? I think it will start some lively smack talk/discussion if someone knows they are #1! Unless its you.



I will try to randomize the draft order and set the rest of the rules later today. We will be doing auto draft with pick tradeing for the more advanced. Also in the unlikely event we have a tie, the tie breaker will be bench points


----------



## BassAddict

Draft order has been randomized!
Regular season tie breaker set to most bench points!
Playoff seed tie breaker set to most points for!
draft pick trade is enabled!
draft date set to monday the 26th


----------



## hercdrvrwo

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326803#p326803 said:


> BassAddict » 21 Aug 2013, 08:48[/url]"]Draft order has been randomized!
> Regular season tie breaker set to most bench points!
> Playoff seed tie breaker set to most points for!
> draft pick trade is enabled!
> draft date set to monday the 26th




LETS GET IT ON!!! Thanks Bass!! 'preciate ya! I like the setup now -- haven't ever done an autodraft and draft trade -- so I reserve the right ro retract that statement! :wink:


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326834#p326834 said:


> hercdrvrwo » Wed Aug 21, 2013 10:09 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326803#p326803 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 21 Aug 2013, 08:48[/url]"]Draft order has been randomized!
> Regular season tie breaker set to most bench points!
> Playoff seed tie breaker set to most points for!
> draft pick trade is enabled!
> draft date set to monday the 26th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LETS GET IT ON!!! Thanks Bass!! 'preciate ya! I like the setup now -- haven't ever done an autodraft and draft trade -- so I reserve the right ro retract that statement! :wink:
Click to expand...


Thanks Man!! Ive been on vacation for most of Aug so been neglecting most of my FF Commish duty's Should be home by Sat though just in time to make sure everything is set for Draft Day!!

Edit: 

When I go on vacation it always reminds me of this clip.

[youtube]JNeYbuBUP48[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Bann BassAddict


Kick him off

Arrrgh!


----------



## Captain Ahab

I will wager against Team BassAddict - who wants to bet!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> I will wager against Team BassAddict - who wants to bet!



Ill bet!!


----------



## panFried

I'm gonna throw this out there for discussion. Can we limit the bench to say 5 players?

This would expand the free agent pool a little and keep teams from hoarding position players. In a 12 or 14 team league the pool of free agents will be limited anyhow and having almost another starting line up on your bench hurts even more. Perhaps this will also keep the league more active since trading seems to be limited-to-non existent. What do y'all think?


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> I'm gonna throw this out there for discussion. Can we limit the bench to say 5 players?
> 
> This would expand the free agent pool a little and keep teams from hoarding position players. In a 12 or 14 team league the pool of free agents will be limited anyhow and having almost another starting line up on your bench hurts even more. Perhaps this will also keep the league more active since trading seems to be limited-to-non existent. What do y'all think?



I like the idea, but with draft day on Monday their wont be a lot of time to put it up for vote. Ill start a poll on it and see what happens. If we get more than 6 before Sunday night ill change the bench size to 5.


----------



## bigwave

I like that idea, I just voted. It will free up a few players for everyone....and the strategy will be good too.


----------



## hercdrvrwo

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327135#p327135 said:


> bigwave » 23 Aug 2013, 12:09[/url]"]I like that idea, I just voted. It will free up a few players for everyone....and the strategy will be good too.




Agreed! A lot of players = small bench!

Cheers
Herc


----------



## panFried

My vote is IN! 

Thanks BA for getting the poll out there so fast.


----------



## fender66

Voted!

Still don't have a clue what I'm doing though. #-o


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> Voted!
> 
> Still don't have a clue what I'm doing though. #-o


If I were you I would stack the good players you really want on your team towards the top of the list. If you are lucky you can pick up good players like Brett Farve, Ladanian Thomas, Jerry Rice, or Cris Carter. These are all guys teams will covet but you may get lucky! Shhhh!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Voted!
> 
> Still don't have a clue what I'm doing though. #-o



Right now their isnt much to do but edit your autopick strategy which can be found under the 'my team' tab. Although with the 2nd round pick its not necessary for a good draft. Once your team drafts ill get with you and run you through how to play each week.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Can I join? [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> Right now their isnt much to do but edit your autopick strategy which can be found under the 'my team' tab. Although with the 2nd round pick its not necessary for a good draft. Once your team drafts ill get with you and run you through how to play each week.


Come on BA, here I was giving Chris some SOLID advice and you had to go and ruin it.


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327225#p327225 said:


> panFried » Sat Aug 24, 2013 7:39 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now their isnt much to do but edit your autopick strategy which can be found under the 'my team' tab. Although with the 2nd round pick its not necessary for a good draft. Once your team drafts ill get with you and run you through how to play each week.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on BA, here I was giving Chris some SOLID advice and you had to go and ruin it.
Click to expand...


Solid advice indeed! but the man already has a huge advantage. Why give him the names to target too..... :twisted:


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327238#p327238 said:


> BassAddict » 40 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327225#p327225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> panFried » Sat Aug 24, 2013 7:39 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now their isnt much to do but edit your autopick strategy which can be found under the 'my team' tab. Although with the 2nd round pick its not necessary for a good draft. Once your team drafts ill get with you and run you through how to play each week.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on BA, here I was giving Chris some SOLID advice and you had to go and ruin it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solid advice indeed! but the man already has a huge advantage. Why give him the names to target too..... :twisted:
Click to expand...


No worries....I'll ask my 15 year old daughter and still do well.


----------



## panFried

All, if you are interested in limiting the bench from 7 to 5 so the free agent pool is a little better please vote Y / N on the poll before end of day. We only have 4 total votes. Thanks!


----------



## panFried

panFried said:


> All, if you are interested in limiting the bench from 7 to 5 so the free agent pool is a little better please vote Y / N on the poll before end of day. We only have 4 total votes. Thanks!


We're up to 5 votes out of a 12 person league. 1 more Denny and looks like a rule change. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> All, if you are interested in limiting the bench from 7 to 5 so the free agent pool is a little better please vote Y / N on the poll before end of day. We only have 4 total votes. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> We're up to 5 votes out of a 12 person league. 1 more Denny and looks like a rule change. Crossing my fingers!
Click to expand...


Im still considering changing it since nobody has voted no on it. I only see upside to it


----------



## Captain Ahab

1. BassAddict
2. PanFried
3.Capt. Ahab
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## panFried

You can throw fender on there he yes too.


----------



## BassAddict

Ok guys we are set to draft Monday at 5am, I did reduce the bench size to 5.

All rules can be viewed at https://games.espn.go.com/ffl/leaguesetup/settings?leagueId=426992

These rules WILL NOT change (never have, never will) after the draft

Good luck all!!!


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> Ok guys we are set to draft Monday at 5am, I did reduce the bench size to 5.
> 
> All rules can be viewed at https://games.espn.go.com/ffl/leaguesetup/settings?leagueId=426992
> 
> These rules WILL NOT change (never have, never will) after the draft
> 
> Good luck all!!!


WAIT! Just kidding.


----------



## bigwave

Oh yea, I got Drew Brees, and lashawn Mccoy........solid team to start with. Lets see some good trades this year....since the bench is smaller it will be critical to trade on your Bi week....if you want to win. Good luck everybody.


----------



## panFried

bigwave said:


> Oh yea, I got Drew Brees, and lashawn Mccoy........solid team to start with. Lets see some good trades this year....since the bench is smaller it will be critical to trade on your Bi week....if you want to win. Good luck everybody.


im ready... Need to off load Dwayne Bowe! I can't tolerate an RB and WR from same team, not to mention KC. Doesn't auto draft know I'm on the east side of MO!


----------



## hercdrvrwo

WOW -- never would thought I would be saying this -- but I LIKE my team that I had nothing to do with picking! I think I might be down for some trades!!

Cheers
Herc


----------



## panFried

I'm going to toss Bowe out on trade block and if someone is attached to luck hell be out there too. I'm not fan of 2 qbs


----------



## BassAddict

I got elli on the block


----------



## floundahman

Got Tom Brady and Aaron Rodgers. Might be interesting @ week 4 or 5 if my b-list receivers under perform. BOLO


----------



## fender66

Looks like I'll have Steve Smith on the block......and maybe Demayrius Thomas. Still trying to figure this out though.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Looks like I'll have Steve Smith on the block......and maybe Demayrius Thomas. Still trying to figure this out though.



Chris PM me if you need any help!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327471#p327471 said:


> BassAddict » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll have Steve Smith on the block......and maybe Demayrius Thomas. Still trying to figure this out though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris PM me if you need any help!
Click to expand...


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am boycotting this game on account of BassAddict! 



Fender will win anyway


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327509#p327509 said:


> Captain Ahab » 26 minutes ago[/url]"]I am boycotting this game on account of BassAddict!
> 
> 
> 
> Fender will win anyway



*AHAB FOR PRESIDENT!*


----------



## hercdrvrwo

I hate to waste your key strokes here but obviously there is an inside joke that I am not aware of -- these posts keep confusing me.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327536#p327536 said:


> hercdrvrwo » Tue Aug 27, 2013 6:51 am[/url]"]I hate to waste your key strokes here but obviously there is an inside joke that I am not aware of -- these posts keep confusing me.




Let me explain - BassAddict is my sworn enemy - every time I take him fishing he either steals stuff or breaks stuff (usually both)

He also likes to annoy me - so you can just ignore these posts as I am just having some fun with him


Carry on!


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327553#p327553 said:


> Captain Ahab » Tue Aug 27, 2013 8:58 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327536#p327536 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hercdrvrwo » Tue Aug 27, 2013 6:51 am[/url]"]I hate to waste your key strokes here but obviously there is an inside joke that I am not aware of -- these posts keep confusing me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me explain - BassAddict is my sworn enemy - every time I take him fishing he either steals stuff or breaks stuff (usually both)
> 
> He also likes to annoy me - so you can just ignore these posts as I am just having some fun with him
> 
> 
> Carry on!
Click to expand...


Dont forget mooch food & take bananas fishing (which makes him more grumpy than usual lol)

Now for the true story hercd, Ahab has a huge man crush on me. Hes like the kid on the playground who chases and annoys the girl who he is in love with, look at his posts..... Im in like half of them!!!!! Can you say OBSESSED


----------



## fender66

Don't let them kid you....

From what I've heard (and thankfully not seen).....they both love each other. Yes..it's a kind of "man-love" that doesn't exist elsewhere. They both bitch constantly at each other as if they were married. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fender I am saving my man love for you!



Ohhhhhh baybee


----------



## panFried

Captain Ahab said:


> Fender I am saving my man love for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh baybee


Geez I need to have my hard drive wiped now to delete all this man-crush/love off of it. This is a football thread gentlemen!

Now BA, lets get down to business, PM sent.


----------



## bigwave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327568#p327568 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 11:28[/url]"]Fender I am saving my man love for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh baybee


OMG Three-way man love..........


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327578#p327578 said:


> panFried » Tue Aug 27, 2013 11:15 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fender I am saving my man love for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh baybee
> 
> 
> 
> Geez I need to have my hard drive wiped now to delete all this man-crush/love off of it. This is a football thread gentlemen!
> 
> Now BA, lets get down to business, PM sent.
Click to expand...


no PM received


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327592#p327592 said:


> BassAddict » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327578#p327578 said:
> 
> 
> 
> panFried » Tue Aug 27, 2013 11:15 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fender I am saving my man love for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh baybee
> 
> 
> 
> Geez I need to have my hard drive wiped now to delete all this man-crush/love off of it. This is a football thread gentlemen!
> 
> Now BA, lets get down to business, PM sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no PM received
Click to expand...


I intercepted it! It was a gift certificate for a bag of bananas to take on your next fishing trip!


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> I intercepted it! It was a gift certificate for a bag of bananas to take on your next fishing trip!


Sent more bannannannannannas to you BA! Please try again.


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I intercepted it! It was a gift certificate for a bag of bananas to take on your next fishing trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent more bannannannannannas to you BA! Please try again.
Click to expand...


Them are rotten bananas PF!


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I intercepted it! It was a gift certificate for a bag of bananas to take on your next fishing trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent more bannannannannannas to you BA! Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Them are rotten bananas PF!
Click to expand...

Sometime the brown spots make the fruit sweeter. We'll see how this bunch is doing around week 4


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent more bannannannannannas to you BA! Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them are rotten bananas PF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometime the brown spots make the fruit sweeter. We'll see how this bunch is doing around week 4
Click to expand...


Spotty bananas are good, then bananas were black with fruit flies swarming em


----------



## panFried

LMAO!

Good gravy BassAddict you make it sound like I asked for your first born! I thought you were a savvy business man. BUS101 - start high and negotiate a fair deal. what happened to the counter offer! I'm not trying to Ahab you!


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Good gravy BassAddict you make it sound like I asked for your first born! I thought you were a savvy business man. BUS101 - start high and negotiate a fair deal. what happened to the counter offer! I'm not trying to Ahab you!



Lmfao bohica! 

I got a counter offer rolling around in my brains, just not sure if I want to pull the trigger yet. 

Ps you can have my first born, kids are expensive to raise these days.


----------



## wasilvers

So I'm getting ready to order trophys for this league and my work league - and want to know what you guys want - a tongue-in-cheek trophy of an armchair quarterback - or more traditional football related trophy? 

Will


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327696#p327696 said:


> wasilvers » 48 minutes ago[/url]"]So I'm getting ready to order trophys for this league and my work league - and want to know what you guys want - a tongue-in-cheek trophy of an armchair quarterback - or more traditional football related trophy?
> 
> Will



I'm good with whatever you pick as long as it doesn't resemble BA. I'd have to keep that thing in the closet if it looked like or even reminded me of him.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327696#p327696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wasilvers » 48 minutes ago[/url]"]So I'm getting ready to order trophys for this league and my work league - and want to know what you guys want - a tongue-in-cheek trophy of an armchair quarterback - or more traditional football related trophy?
> 
> Will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good with whatever you pick as long as it doesn't resemble BA. I'd have to keep that thing in the closet if it looked like or even reminded me of him.
Click to expand...


I like the armchair quarterback trophy, ill start a managers poll on it. And Fender you say the sweetest things, i can see why Ahab (who isn't speaking to me now) swoons for you!


----------



## panFried

I cool with either. They all look good on my mantel! Bazinga!


----------



## fender66

Maybe we can get a trophy that looks like BA's avatar but without his name on it. He will, of course...have to send us his head though.

If I won that, I'd put a pair of "fake nose and mustache" glasses on it.


----------



## panFried

Couple days to go, let's get excited! Got tix to opener and Kevin is starting the count down to the END of his reign.


----------



## bigwave

Hmmmm......I don't think so........ [-X


----------



## BassAddict

I gave Bigwave a trophy :-D 
Want to make sure everyone knows he's the team to beat!!! :LOL2:


----------



## floundahman

I'd like a rematch!!!!


----------



## bigwave

I did get lucky last year moving on in the playoffs, but I still would have beat ya if we played.......I think this year we will have some good games as long as people trade players. I like the smaller bench....leaves a few scraps for everyone when you need it on you bi weeks. I think Capt. Ahab will be the new champion this year.....he has my vote of confidence. :lol:


----------



## panFried

bigwave said:


> I did get lucky last year moving on in the playoffs, but I still would have beat ya if we played.......I think this year we will have some good games as long as people trade players. I like the smaller bench....leaves a few scraps for everyone when you need it on you bi weeks. I think Capt. Ahab will be the new champion this year.....he has my vote of confidence. :lol:


The trading already started. Don't miss the boat gloating over your 2012 trophy.


----------



## bigwave

Me gloating? Hey who has Diandre Hopkins?


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328260#p328260 said:


> bigwave » Tue Sep 03, 2013 8:34 am[/url]"]I think Capt. Ahab will be the new champion this year.....he has my vote of confidence. :lol:



This statement is Tinboats Fantasy Football blasphemy, punishable by being drawn and quartered or worst yet BANNED!
YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.....


----------



## bigwave

Ha Ha.........where ya at Capt? Help I am stirring they pot.....feathers are ruffled.......we can silence the naysayers.......I sent you a PM double haul.


----------



## BassAddict

To all you guys with Ravens/Bronco players on your team don't forget to set your line ups


NFL KICKOFFS TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[youtube]w12_RO_GSak[/youtube]


----------



## panFried

First up on my way to de-throning Big Wave is to crush Bass Addict! Sorry buddy, but look on the bright side... You have a new fish tank to keep your mind off the beating you are going to suffer! 

[youtube]vO9TlAws-Pk&sns=em[/youtube]


----------



## fender66

I'm gonna get this.....don't count me out yet. [-X


----------



## Jim

Done! I will be looking down from the top of the list come Monday night.


----------



## bigwave

Meanwhile back on earth........let the heads roll. I am looking forward to you panfried........ :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328480#p328480 said:


> panFried » Thu Sep 05, 2013 12:25 pm[/url]"]First up on my way to de-throning Big Wave is to crush Bass Addict! Sorry buddy, but look on the bright side... You have a new fish tank to keep your mind off the beating you are going to suffer!
> 
> [youtube]vO9TlAws-Pk&sns=em[/youtube]



With Eli as QB yes! But you traded me Luck before week 1. A bonehead play like that would haunt me for a long time :twisted: :twisted: 

[youtube]KR03vXUFpWM[/youtube]


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328480#p328480 said:


> panFried » Thu Sep 05, 2013 12:25 pm[/url]"]First up on my way to de-throning Big Wave is to crush Bass Addict! Sorry buddy, but look on the bright side... You have a new fish tank to keep your mind off the beating you are going to suffer!



With Eli as QB yes! But you traded me Luck before week 1. A bonehead play like that would haunt me for a long time :twisted: :twisted: 

[youtube]KR03vXUFpWM[/youtube][/quote]


----------



## fender66

My team is set!

Go team Fender!


----------



## BassAddict

Loving this Fractional scoring, seams every time I look scores are changing


----------



## panFried

Waiver wire will be busy for Mr Thomas.


----------



## panFried

Every time I watch that you tube video of the hardest hits, and the image of the receiver getting hit so hard his head flies off, i just LOL. I can just imagine that being my fantasy defense and the reason Bass Addicts head is in jar. :lol:


----------



## BassAddict

Lmao but crying at 88, a guy on fantasy football live called it but was following my waiver wire rule so never looked him up


----------



## bigwave

Arggggg I can't stand the negative points. :evil:


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> Arggggg I can't stand the negative points. :evil:



Karma! Thats what happens when you try to align with Ahab........ 
Oh yea and decide to play your defense against Manning!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

TEAM FENDER NOW TAKES THE LEAD


Team BassAddict cries like a 2 yr old - 'cuase he is a baby!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328551#p328551 said:


> BassAddict » Fri Sep 06, 2013 7:38 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arggggg I can't stand the negative points. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma! Thats what happens when you try to align with Ahab........
> Oh yea and decide to play your defense against Manning!!!!
Click to expand...


It is early your dummy - watch a learn the magic of the Ahab alignment!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328607#p328607 said:


> Captain Ahab » 25 minutes ago[/url]"]TEAM FENDER NOW TAKES THE LEAD
> 
> 
> Team BassAddict cries like a 2 yr old - 'cuase he is a baby!



GO TEAM FENDER!!!


----------



## bigwave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328608#p328608 said:


> Captain Ahab » Yesterday, 20:21[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328551#p328551 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Fri Sep 06, 2013 7:38 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arggggg I can't stand the negative points. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma! Thats what happens when you try to align with Ahab........
> Oh yea and decide to play your defense against Manning!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is early your dummy - watch a learn the magic of the Ahab alignment!
Click to expand...

 =D> =D> =D> I like where this is going =D> =D> =D>


----------



## panFried

bigwave said:


> =D> =D> =D> I like where this is going =D> =D> =D>


yeah, SOUTH!!!


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328645#p328645 said:


> panFried » 07 Sep 2013 12:02 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> 
> =D> =D> =D> I like where this is going =D> =D> =D>
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, SOUTH!!!
Click to expand...


:LOL2:


----------



## panFried

Five words BassAddict...


[youtube]VpFITa9eYoQ[/youtube]


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Five words BassAddict...



Just looked at your lineup... 

I aint scared!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328697#p328697 said:


> BassAddict » 55 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five words BassAddict...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked at your lineup...
> 
> I aint scared!!
Click to expand...


Look at mine......now you should be scared.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328697#p328697 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 55 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five words BassAddict...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked at your lineup...
> 
> I aint scared!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at mine......now you should be scared.
Click to expand...


Bye week


----------



## panFried

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328697#p328697 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 09:54[/url]"]
> 
> 
> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five words BassAddict...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked at your lineup...
> 
> I aint scared!!
Click to expand...

Come on, lets be realistic BassAddict! Its only 11:30AM CST, you cant be drunk already. Dont make me play my coupon already; I was saving it for BigWave next week.


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328713#p328713 said:


> panFried » Sun Sep 08, 2013 11:08 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328697#p328697 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Today, 09:54[/url]"]
> 
> 
> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five words BassAddict...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked at your lineup...
> 
> I aint scared!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, lets be realistic BassAddict! Its only 11:30AM CST, you cant be drunk already. Dont make me play my coupon already; I was saving it for BigWave next week.
Click to expand...


1:11pm est here!! :beer:


----------



## fender66

> 1:11pm est here!! :beer:



So are you early or premature?


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> 1:11pm est here!! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you early or premature?
Click to expand...


Late! I should have been hammered by noon :beer: :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

Projections say we got ourselves a game PF


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> Projections say we got ourselves a game PF


AJ is killing me.


----------



## BassAddict

Ridley too... :-D


----------



## floundahman

Well there is always next week. #-o


----------



## panFried

Boy; wouldn't that be awesome for Andre Johnson to have a huge night on BassAddict Monday. I praying for a miracle BA, but the fat lady is tuning up


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Boy; wouldn't that be awesome for Andre Johnson to have a huge night on BassAddict Monday. I praying for a miracle BA, but the fat lady is tuning up



If i played Vereen she would have sung, but nooooo. I had to listen to the talking heads and the rankings instead of my gut......... Stupid fantasy football!!


----------



## panFried

BA I almost can't watch this trash anymore. Called back TD on Johnson and your kicker can't put it away. I'm tired this late night game is for the birds.


----------



## BassAddict

6 points, push on man!


----------



## Jim

Low man on the totem pole.


----------



## BassAddict

PanFried has been BassAddictFried!!! 

WHOS NEXT!


----------



## Captain Ahab

GO TEAM FENDER, GO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDER


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328869#p328869 said:


> Captain Ahab » Tue Sep 10, 2013 6:12 am[/url]"]GO TEAM FENDER, GO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM FENDERGO TEAM



Other notable LOSERS include Team Fender, Team Bigwave and his not so silent partner Ahab!!!!!
and in other news Sons of Anarchy starts tonight!!!
Everything is coming up BASSADDICT!!!!!!!!

Edit: Oh yea did I mention I fried Fried!! n :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

From what I can tell.....team Fender is doing pretty well so far. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## panFried

Bunch of bs! TD called back for his toe touching a defenders shirt. Some tackle! I'm a sore loser especially to BA.


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Bunch of bs! TD called back for his toe touching a defenders shirt. Some tackle! I'm a sore loser especially to BA.



Definition of down by contact!!!! :-D

And I'm definitely a sore winner 
Especially against a smack talker who got SMACKED!!!! 

Rematch next year, it'll give you time to study up and ice down your wounded pride. :LOL2:


----------



## floundahman

Spoke too soon. 1-0 after week one! Thank you DeSean Jackson!!!! =D>


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of bs! TD called back for his toe touching a defenders shirt. Some tackle! I'm a sore loser especially to BA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of down by contact!!!! :-D
> 
> And I'm definitely a sore winner
> Especially against a smack talker who got SMACKED!!!!
> 
> Rematch next year, it'll give you time to study up and ice down your wounded pride. :LOL2:
Click to expand...

Touche' it was fun and down to wire, now onto the BigWave beat down. I like to share the smack talk.


----------



## wasilvers

All this commotion in the lower bracket levels. Let me inform you of this tidbit - I had 3 players on my team go for 95.5 points, which would have beaten 5 full teams this week.

This is what you are in for when you play Team Silvers

:twisted: (insert evil laugh here)


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328881#p328881 said:


> panFried » Today, 09:32[/url]"]Bunch of bs! TD called back for his toe touching a defenders shirt. Some tackle! I'm a sore loser especially to BA.



As you should be.


----------



## bigwave

You never know in FF. I sat boldin, bonehead move of the week and I admit it.


----------



## BassAddict

Team BassAddict never says die!!

A.J. goes off on a 50 point night for the win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(hey it happened before [-o< )


----------



## panFried

Team Lowe Riders needs a Monday Night miracle of their own... just 15pts should do it.  Team BigWave is going to be reduced to a ripple of a Champ at 0 - 2.

LET'S GO BENGALS!!!

[youtube]oSDhhZtRwFU[/youtube]


----------



## bigwave

Ha ha, keep dreaming. I even lost Lacy and I will be 1-1. Nice try panfried.


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329409#p329409 said:


> panFried » Mon Sep 16, 2013 6:46 am[/url]"]Team Lowe Riders needs a Monday Night miracle of their own... just 15pts should do it.  Team BigWave is going to be reduced to a ripple of a Champ at 0 - 2.
> 
> LET'S GO BENGALS!!!



LETS GO PF!!!!!
[youtube]VZ2HcRl4wSk[/youtube]

The defending CHUMP is just a shell of his former self!!!!!
Nothing more than a speed bump on the road to the championship =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## bigwave

You guys crack me up. :lol:


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329421#p329421 said:


> bigwave » Today, 08:38[/url]"]You guys crack me up. :lol:



Great....just what we need...another cracked guy!


----------



## bigwave

Psttttttt.......hey panfried and bass, can you hear her.......do re me fa so.......la la la la....... =D> =D> =D> :mrgreen:

come on man


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> Psttttttt.......hey panfried and bass, can you hear her.......do re me fa so.......la la la la....... =D> =D> =D> :mrgreen:
> 
> come on man



thats a siren song C'MON MAN!

[youtube]SJmZtn8vmt8[/youtube]


----------



## panFried

SOOOOOOO Close, but no cigar! I've been chumped by the champ! Next time BW, may e the playoffs.


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> SOOOOOOO Close, but no cigar! I've been chumped by the champ! Next time BW, may e the playoffs.



:LOL2: now thats funny!!! Do you know the odds of a team with an 0-2 start (most likely 0-3 team by next week) making the playoffs :LOL2:


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOO Close, but no cigar! I've been chumped by the champ! Next time BW, may e the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2: now thats funny!!! Do you know the odds of a team with an 0-2 start (most likely 0-3 team by next week) making the playoffs :LOL2:
Click to expand...

pretty dang good, all I need is to roll off some victories and squeeze into the last spot. Then it's anyone's game. Just ask BW


----------



## BassAddict

I think we need to step up our game boys
[youtube]lEt1vcp2bgs[/youtube] 

I know for me, the week of giving a charity win is over. Im going to send Team BigChummmmmmmp on the road to the battle of the basement!!!


----------



## bigwave

I saw that tattoo league on espn this weekend.....that is truly one hardcore league. Hey bass......something to think about. I play another league that only allows points for scores.....no negative points....no points for yards or receptions.....no points for interceptions and fumbles......if your guy does not score you get no points. That is hardcore straight up FF. We have been playing for years and our scores rarely go over 30. We have never had a tie.....monday night game total points is the tie breaker. I look forward to tuning up that fat lady on your team....... :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> I saw that tattoo league on espn this weekend.....that is truly one hardcore league. Hey bass......something to think about. I play another league that only allows points for scores.....no negative points....no points for yards or receptions.....no points for interceptions and fumbles......if your guy does not score you get no points. That is hardcore straight up FF. We have been playing for years and our scores rarely go over 30. We have never had a tie.....monday night game total points is the tie breaker. I look forward to tuning up that fat lady on your team....... :mrgreen:



Lol you better be bringing a tugboat full of em cause im gonna open up a 55 gallon drum of whoop a$$ to make an example! Its not personal its just FF!


----------



## panFried

Speaking of whoop @$$, I got something special this week for ol' herc-u-lame. This basement dweller is looking for his first win to put me back in the playoff hunt.

https://youtu.be/rUl6psapiME


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Speaking of whoop @$$, I got something special this week for ol' herc-u-lame. This basement dweller is looking for his first win to put me back in the playoff hunt.
> 
> https://youtu.be/rUl6psapiME



Spoken like a true basement dweller, no where to go but up! :LOL2 :


----------



## fender66

So.....have I kicked anyone's butt yet?

I'm trying to! :mrgreen:


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> So.....have I kicked anyone's butt yet?
> 
> I'm trying to! :mrgreen:


Mission accomplished! You've kicked your own butt into a tie for league worst! Oh and I'm right there with you Fender!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329816#p329816 said:


> panFried » Today, 13:00[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.....have I kicked anyone's butt yet?
> 
> I'm trying to! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished! You've kicked your own butt into a tie for league worst! Oh and I'm right there with you Fender!
Click to expand...


WooHoo.....Go Team Fender!


----------



## BassAddict

So conflicted, do I cheer my beloved eagles or Boo every time McCoy (who im playing against) touches the ball?


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> So conflicted, do I cheer my beloved eagles or Boo every time McCoy (who im playing against) touches the ball?


FF etiquette states to root for your favorite team, however if your FF team benefits from points/players against your fav team, quietly celebrate in private.


----------



## panFried

COME ON 2nd and goal inside the five and you pass! What are you paying Charles for chiefs?


----------



## BassAddict

Finally the Eagles are gonna win one for Andy!!


----------



## BassAddict

Well atleast the beer is good........


----------



## panFried

Oh man! I hope all your juju against McCoy doesn't turn out to be bad news for the old Achilles BassAddict!


----------



## BassAddict

I doomed them by playing Alex Hennry.......


----------



## panFried

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329867#p329867 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 20:52[/url]"]I doomed them by playing Alex Hennry.......


Well, its Fender Day Eve and looks like you're starting a little early BassAddict. :mrgreen: 

Your beloved Eagles lost and McCoy went off on Team Bass-Aholics with 158 + TD.

[youtube]fMh6O7HuI08[/youtube]


----------



## BassAddict

Happy Fender day!! I can't believe I watched that whole stupid game :'(


----------



## bigwave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329842#p329842 said:


> BassAddict » Yesterday, 17:31[/url]"]So conflicted, do I cheer my beloved eagles or Boo every time McCoy (who im playing against) touches the ball?


 =D> =D> =D> :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329881#p329881 said:


> BassAddict » Yesterday, 23:02[/url]"]Happy Fender day!! I can't believe I watched that whole stupid game :'(



WOW....even BA is on board this week. AWESOME!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329881#p329881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Yesterday, 23:02[/url]"]Happy Fender day!! I can't believe I watched that whole stupid game :'(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW....even BA is on board this week. AWESOME!
Click to expand...


Now that im in my right mind BAHHH HUMBUG i hate Fenderday. I was clearly delusional from lack of sleep and a bit stupider for watching that game.....


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329898#p329898 said:


> BassAddict » 13 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329881#p329881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Yesterday, 23:02[/url]"]Happy Fender day!! I can't believe I watched that whole stupid game :'(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW....even BA is on board this week. AWESOME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that im in my right mind BAHHH HUMBUG i hate Fenderday. I was clearly delusional from lack of sleep and a bit stupider for watching that game.....
Click to expand...


That's more like the BA I know. Good to have you back to normal! Guess you ate a snickers?


----------



## bigwave

Ya'll ready for some football? My team is solid this week and I disagree with the projections.........good luck Mr. Bassaddict............buwaaaaaaaa :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

FOOOSBALL! Team is set, Beers on ice!! Biggest decision I have to make now is if ill pull my defence at the end of the day or give you a sporting chance on Monday :-D


----------



## bigwave

While I do feel it will go down to the wire......defense is not going to help ya......watch rogers......hopefully he can keep the ball in the basket. 
[-o<


----------



## fool4fish1226

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330029#p330029 said:


> bigwave » 1 minute ago[/url]"]While I do feel it will go down to the wire......defense is not going to help ya......watch rogers......hopefully he can keep the ball in the basket.
> [-o<



I know I don't play here but I have to say I suck - We do picks every week no fantasy but I have lost to a girl two weeks in a row!!!!!!!! Anyways go COWBOYS :beer:


----------



## bigwave

Now that is hilarious fool.......never underestimate the power of a woman.....they seem to have a knack for beating us at our own game.....dag nabbitt......my girl calls it fooseball and it drives me nuts #-o . I tell ya she is a jinx, she can change the game just by badgering me and and saying stuff like the guy with the nice tight butt pants is going to score.....and then he does. Stupid women....... :twisted:


----------



## fool4fish1226

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330031#p330031 said:


> bigwave » 9 minutes ago[/url]"]Now that is hilarious fool.......never underestimate the power of a woman.....they seem to have a knack for beating us at our own game.....dag nabbitt......my girl calls it fooseball and it drives me nuts #-o . I tell ya she is a jinx, she can change the game just by badgering me and and saying stuff like the guy with the nice tight butt pants is going to score.....and then he does. Stupid women....... :twisted:



My wife does the same crap - butts must have something to do with it :-k :LOL22:


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330030#p330030 said:


> fool4fish1226 » Sun Sep 22, 2013 8:33 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330029#p330029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigwave » 1 minute ago[/url]"]While I do feel it will go down to the wire......defense is not going to help ya......watch rogers......hopefully he can keep the ball in the basket.
> [-o<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't play here but I have to say I suck - We do picks every week no fantasy but I have lost to a girl two weeks in a row!!!!!!!! Anyways go COWBOYS :beer:
Click to expand...


Thats ok, PanFried plays and he sucks. :lol: :lol: :lol:



bigwave said:


> While I do feel it will go down to the wire......defense is not going to help ya......watch rogers......hopefully he can keep the ball in the basket.
> [-o<



Defense could hurt me though, thats my point. At the end of the day WHEN im up by a few points ill have to decide if i want the token illegitimate win or if I want to give you a shot at winning from negative points......


----------



## bigwave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330035#p330035 said:


> BassAddict » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330030#p330030 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fool4fish1226 » Sun Sep 22, 2013 8:33 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330029#p330029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigwave » 1 minute ago[/url]"]While I do feel it will go down to the wire......defense is not going to help ya......watch rogers......hopefully he can keep the ball in the basket.
> [-o<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't play here but I have to say I suck - We do picks every week no fantasy but I have lost to a girl two weeks in a row!!!!!!!! Anyways go COWBOYS :beer:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats ok, PanFried plays and he sucks. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I do feel it will go down to the wire......defense is not going to help ya......watch rogers......hopefully he can keep the ball in the basket.
> [-o<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defense could hurt me though, thats my point. At the end of the day WHEN im up by a few points ill have to decide if i want the token illegitimate win or if I want to give you a shot at winning from negative points......
Click to expand...

good one...... =D>


----------



## panFried

Mercy! Good thing I'm at the farm so I can get my rubber boots on and s••t shovel, cuz it's gettin deep in this forum. I believe I lost to both of you by a matter of a few points. Well see this week as I'm positioned to move to 1-2 and right back in it!

I'm betting ill have the same record as one of you fools! Sorry fool not including you.


----------



## panFried

I take everything I said back! MY TEAM DOES SUCK! Worthless, everyone of them.


----------



## BassAddict

Anyone interested in trading for Spiller? Let's start the bidding at a cheese sandwich!


----------



## bigwave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330043#p330043 said:


> panFried » Today, 12:04[/url]"]Mercy! Good thing I'm at the farm so I can get my rubber boots on and s••t shovel, cuz it's gettin deep in this forum. I believe I lost to both of you by a matter of a few points. Well see this week as I'm positioned to move to 1-2 and right back in it!
> 
> I'm betting ill have the same record as one of you fools! Sorry fool not including you.


Peeing my pants...... :LOL2: tick tock......fat lady warming up...do re me sa fo.....la la la.....


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330043#p330043 said:
> 
> 
> 
> panFried » Today, 12:04[/url]"]Mercy! Good thing I'm at the farm so I can get my rubber boots on and s••t shovel, cuz it's gettin deep in this forum. I believe I lost to both of you by a matter of a few points. Well see this week as I'm positioned to move to 1-2 and right back in it!
> 
> I'm betting ill have the same record as one of you fools! Sorry fool not including you.
> 
> 
> 
> Peeing my pants...... :LOL2: tick tock......fat lady warming up...do re me sa fo.....la la la.....
Click to expand...


I hope you got a change of clothes and the fat lady brought a twinky to eat. There's still over 24 hours left to this fooseball weekend. 

NEVER SAY NEVER 
NEVER SAY DIE!


----------



## bigwave

Well you do have a chance, wow I left 31points on the bench........you never know.


----------



## panFried

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330138#p330138 said:


> bigwave » Today, 07:10[/url]"]Well you do have a chance, wow I left 31points on the bench........you never know.


The way this week has went in the NFL, even I have a snowballs chance in HELL!  

[youtube]bT4IMWzRvsk[/youtube]


----------



## bigwave

I love that movie......


----------



## floundahman

I need a big night from Peyton and Ball to remain undefeated. Down to the wire in week three! [-o<


----------



## fender66

> My wife does the same crap - butts must have something to do with it :-k :LOL22:




If this is what it's come down to....I may be playing the wrong game.

I'm never going to watch men's butts to make any decision! [-X


----------



## panFried

Well... At least I'm consistent and my perfect season is intact, 0 - 3! Awesome


----------



## floundahman

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330149#p330149 said:


> floundahman » Yesterday, 09:55[/url]"]I need a big night from Peyton and Ball to remain undefeated. Down to the wire in week three! [-o<




I shouldn't participate in more than one fantasy league  I don't have Peyton or Ball on my tinboats team. Good thing Decker and Prater had a good night! 3-0 To start the season!


----------



## bigwave

Next.......... :lol:


----------



## BassAddict

In a bizarro world cue up the fat lady!! 

The Dolphins and Chiefs are 3-0
The BassAddicts lose

But all in all it was a great football weekend sooooooo

I WIN!!!!


----------



## BassAddict

floundahman said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330149#p330149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> floundahman » Yesterday, 09:55[/url]"]I need a big night from Peyton and Ball to remain undefeated. Down to the wire in week three! [-o<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't participate in more than one fantasy league  I don't have Peyton or Ball on my tinboats team. Good thing Decker and Prater had a good night! 3-0 To start the season!
Click to expand...


I did 3 last year, was wayyyyyy to many. This year just 1 but not doing my homework, hence the 1-2 record. :'(


----------



## bigwave

I am just lucky.....I will try to take down the floundaman this week......no one needs to be undefeated in this league.


----------



## Jim

climbing my way to the top. I even sat out one of my guys and still won with a commanding lead. 

As the famous Bill Goldberg used to say.....


----------



## fender66

At least I'm consistent!


----------



## floundahman

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330247#p330247 said:


> bigwave » Today, 08:36[/url]"]I am just lucky.....I will try to take down the floundaman this week......no one needs to be undefeated in this league.



Some have tried. All have failed. Perhaps you have the recipe for humble pie. LOL


----------



## wasilvers

I have the #1 and #2 quarterbacks on my team and am willing to trade the #2 for a top 8 WR. 

All my WR's must have just signed big contracts cause they can't seem to score the ball anymore.


----------



## panFried

Well another weeks upon us gents and I supposedly have a "favorable" match-up against team TooLow. So ill try a little smack talk one more time; Team TooLow.... 

[youtube]c0ndsXVaPwc[/youtube]


----------



## bigwave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330424#p330424 said:


> panFried » Today, 17:51[/url]"]Well another weeks upon us gents and I supposedly have a "favorable" match-up against team TooLow. So ill try a little smack talk one more time; Team TooLow....
> 
> https://youtu.be/c0ndsXVaPwc


Smack is good :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave

I have Josh Freeman up for trade if anyone is interested. :shock:


----------



## floundahman

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330430#p330430 said:


> bigwave » Yesterday, 20:05[/url]"]I have Josh Freeman up for trade if anyone is interested. :shock:


 

Trade him? Are you sure you don't want to start him this week? :LOL2:


----------



## bigwave

It is about time they benched him.....he sucks and so do the bucs........Go Texan's.


----------



## Jim

People,
Utilize the Trade block! I am waiting for the deal of a century.


----------



## panFried

Jim said:


> People,
> Utilize the Trade block! I am waiting for the deal of a century.


I take it, BassAddicts price of a cheese sandwich is a little steep for CJ Spiller?


----------



## panFried

Come on Team TOUL... I am big Rams fan being in STL, and I hope they beat the heck out of SF, but to pick up I Pead... I think rob schnieder sums his career up nicely 

[youtube]tDVp22DytbE[/youtube]


----------



## BassAddict

Wakey wakey to another wonderful football Sunday!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330718#p330718 said:


> BassAddict » Sun Sep 29, 2013 6:10 am[/url]"]Wakey wakey to another wonderful football Sunday!!!!





Do you ever sleep?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Beelzebub! :twisted:


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330718#p330718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Sun Sep 29, 2013 6:10 am[/url]"]Wakey wakey to another wonderful football Sunday!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever sleep?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub! :twisted:
Click to expand...


I try not to, that's when the voices are the loudest


----------



## BassAddict

Come on Moo bring it on, IT'S CLOBBERING TIME!!!


----------



## panFried

What the heck is wrong with me? Fitzgerald is doing NOTHING while my bench is tearing it up!


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> What the heck is wrong with me? Fitzgerald is doing NOTHING while my bench is tearing it up!



At least you are projected to win, im projected to get a moomoo beat down......


----------



## bigwave

Let loose the hounds.......heck with the projections. :twisted:


----------



## bigwave

Come on Texan's


----------



## panFried

I'm waiting patiently for the hammer to drop.


----------



## bigwave

I believe in miracles. [-o<


----------



## Jim

stick a fork in me, did any of my guys even play this week?


----------



## BassAddict

Moo did not beat me, i beat myself!!!


----------



## panFried

[youtube]h38hwfT7gGI[/youtube]


----------



## bigwave

argggggg....stupid kicker gets me a zero.......oh well my team almost did it. Stupid negative point........ [-( ok done crying now.........


----------



## one100grand

I need to move Reggie Wayne, Brian Hartline, or Kenbrell Tompkins to get a better RB...anybody out there interested in dealing?


----------



## fender66

Consistent at best.

That's all I have going for me.


----------



## hercdrvrwo

Huh -- WOW -- that last one was a close one!

4-0 what a great season start! 

Cheers
Herc


----------



## bigwave

Great game Herc.....I have just finished up with the board members of my franchise. I now have a new kicker and I plan on doing some tulip farming this week. Good luck Jim. :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

Hey guys slacking on my commissioner dutys, just an FYI though.. We are in the bye weeks CHECK YOUR LINEUPS EACH WEEK!!!


----------



## panFried

Now that I have my first win, I'm ready to get on a roll! Next up... rustling up a little hamburger in East Atco!


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Now that I have my first win, I'm ready to get on a roll! Next up... rustling up a little hamburger in East Atco!



Hopefully Moo brings the whole steak. This basement ain't big enough for the both of us!!! 

And in other news. 

Tonight starts the rebound...... First up a badly battered NC Hercs who is going to look awfully silly when he gets his first L from a basement dweller. 

[youtube]6iPFK5T_G3U[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331123#p331123 said:


> BassAddict » Thu Oct 03, 2013 6:44 am[/url]"]Hey guys slacking on my commissioner dutys, just an FYI though.. We are in the bye weeks CHECK YOUR LINEUPS EACH WEEK!!!





REALLY - you need to get a job


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331123#p331123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Thu Oct 03, 2013 6:44 am[/url]"]Hey guys slacking on my commissioner dutys, just an FYI though.. We are in the bye weeks CHECK YOUR LINEUPS EACH WEEK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY - you need to get a job
Click to expand...


Maybe I should contact the unemployment help center!


----------



## BassAddict

Hey if anyone wants to make big money off football, watch my fantasy team and bet on who I bench Bet against who I play


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> Hey if anyone wants to make big money off football, watch my fantasy team and bet on who I bench Bet against who I play


ill trade you that cheese sandwich for spiller? Ill eve throw a napkin.


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331220#p331220 said:


> panFried » Thu Oct 03, 2013 8:56 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey if anyone wants to make big money off football, watch my fantasy team and bet on who I bench Bet against who I play
> 
> 
> 
> ill trade you that cheese sandwich for spiller? Ill eve throw a napkin.
Click to expand...


Who needs a napkin?
Isnt that what pants are for :-k


----------



## one100grand

Napkin = homemade loin cloth = pants

They're all interchangeable


----------



## BassAddict

To team CIN and team SIKE, i just received a trade to verify on my laptop (I primarily use my phone to sign on) I tried to verify it but I could not since Fred Jackson was locked (he played Thursday when the trade was sent). In the future I will try to sign in on my laptop to be sure I get notices before the NFL week starts. I apologize if my negligence hurt your respective fantasy football matchups, it should go through on Tuesday.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331330#p331330 said:


> BassAddict » Sat Oct 05, 2013 10:17 am[/url]"]To team CIN and team SIKE, i just received a trade to verify on my laptop (I primarily use my phone to sign on) I tried to verify it but I could not since Fred Jackson was locked (he played Thursday when the trade was sent). In the future I will try to sign in on my laptop to be sure I get notices before the NFL week starts. I was up all night drinking and "chatting" under the AC boardwalk and I apologize if my drunken negligence hurt your respective fantasy football matchups, it should go through on Tuesday.




Yet another reason to Bann BassAddict!


And drunk and stupid is no way to run a football league 


[youtube]bK-Dqj4fHmM[/youtube]


----------



## panFried

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331333#p331333 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 11:37[/url]"]
> Yet another reason to Bann BassAddict!
> 
> 
> And drunk and stupid is no way to run a football league
> 
> 
> [youtube]bK-Dqj4fHmM[/youtube]


I love that movie! An all time must for any man cave dvd library. Some how i think the majority of the user's on this site can relate with Animal House in one way or another.


----------



## BassAddict

I should be sleeping, loooooooonnnnggggg day of football tomorrow. 

Later game at 11:35 this week


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331372#p331372 said:


> BassAddict » Sat Oct 05, 2013 9:53 pm[/url]"]I should be sleeping, loooooooonnnnggggg day of football tomorrow.
> 
> Later game at 11:35 this week



Hard day at work? 










































LMFAO


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331385#p331385 said:


> Captain Ahab » Sun Oct 06, 2013 7:22 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331372#p331372 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Sat Oct 05, 2013 9:53 pm[/url]"]I should be sleeping, loooooooonnnnggggg day of football tomorrow.
> 
> Later game at 11:35 this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard day at work?
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO
Click to expand...


[youtube]SrjMkeXGfGM[/youtube]


----------



## bigwave

You two are too funny....... #-o king of the hill and animal house, where is the stripes reference? Any of you homos touch me and I kill ya............ [-X


----------



## panFried

bigwave said:


> You two are too funny....... #-o king of the hill and animal house, where is the stripes reference? Any of you homos touch me and I kill ya............ [-X


lighten up there Francis


----------



## BassAddict

[youtube]mUtHkSw9nEY[/youtube]


----------



## panFried

I realize I'm playing Moo, but in all fairness, why is his defense being charged for an offensive pick 6 when his defense is not on field? I can understand the 1 for a pat but the 6 for Schaub's blunder? What's up commish?


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> I realize I'm playing Moo, but in all fairness, why is his defense being charged for an offensive pick 6 when his defense is not on field? I can understand the 1 for a pat but the 6 for Schaub's blunder? What's up commish?



All scoring is not final till Tuesday, most likely a glitch


----------



## panFried

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331432#p331432 said:


> BassAddict » 30 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize I'm playing Moo, but in all fairness, why is his defense being charged for an offensive pick 6 when his defense is not on field? I can understand the 1 for a pat but the 6 for Schaub's blunder? What's up commish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All scoring is not final till Tuesday, most likely a glitch
Click to expand...

Thanks Commish for doing a great job, no matter what Ahab says about you! :roll:


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331432#p331432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 30 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize I'm playing Moo, but in all fairness, why is his defense being charged for an offensive pick 6 when his defense is not on field? I can understand the 1 for a pat but the 6 for Schaub's blunder? What's up commish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All scoring is not final till Tuesday, most likely a glitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Commish for doing a great job, no matter what Ahab says about you! :roll:
Click to expand...


Thanks, I actually played football hookey today. Octoberfest is in the air which means there is beer to drink and pretty Fräuleins to oggel!!! 

Ps. Ahab is old n grumpy, pay no attention to the incoherent ramblings typed by a tortured soul.... Its sad


----------



## BassAddict

BassAddict said:


> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331432#p331432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 30 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> All scoring is not final till Tuesday, most likely a glitch
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Commish for doing a great job, no matter what Ahab says about you! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, I actually played football hookey today. Octoberfest is in the air which means there is beer to drink and pretty Fräuleins to oggel!!!
> 
> Ps. Ahab is old n grumpy, pay no attention to the incoherent ramblings typed by a tortured soul.... Its sad
Click to expand...


Pss if you ever see a beer called The Greater PUMPKIN get it! Beer stepped in burbon (or something to that effect) its delicious!


----------



## BassAddict

Think its safe to gloat now, sooooooo this one's for you HERC! 

[youtube]JZEIMQ42-oU[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab

Bassaddit is a bad commish!


----------



## panFried

Alright Moo, prepare to have your cow hide roasted on the spit!
[youtube]jGNn9-9hCJ4[/youtube]


----------



## BassAddict

Thanks for dropping Gronk CIN!! Hopefully my gamble will payoff and he'll play this weekend then I'll trade him back to you for another top 5 player! 

[youtube]QMchOpvbUbI[/youtube]


----------



## BassAddict

Welcome to week 6, LETS GET IT ON!!!!


----------



## bigwave

Double haul is going down........I am going fishing and will be out of football range sunday.......I am still going to win :mrgreen:


----------



## panFried

I'm protesting this trade as I offered a perfectly good cheese sandwich and a NAPKIN for CJ spiller! But NOOOO you accept Pierre Garçon instead. That's not even close in fairness! BOOOOO!


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> I'm protesting this trade as I offered a perfectly good cheese sandwich and a NAPKIN for CJ spiller! But NOOOO you accept Pierre Garçon instead. That's not even close in fairness! BOOOOO!



Trade upheld 
I WIN!!! 

stay tuned, ill be offering some great TE'S on the trading block :-D


----------



## Jim

First trade ever completed. That will be my last lost this year. Im going right to the top.


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331975#p331975 said:


> Jim » Sun Oct 13, 2013 5:31 am[/url]"]First trade ever completed. That will be my last lost this year. Im going right to the top.




Thanks Jim!!

You made the right trade at the right time for me at least! :lol: :lol: Hope he serves you well.

Any interest in a TE? :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Say it aint so!! 
Is Fender about to beat Moo? 
Thats just embarrassing
And
Im pretty sure its one of the signs of the apocalypse


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> Say it aint so!!
> Is Fender about to beat Moo?
> Thats just embarrassing
> And
> Im pretty sure its one of the signs of the apocalypse


That and the Rams won... Easily!


----------



## bigwave

I might be interested in a TE.....what you got.


----------



## Jim

This is crap.


----------



## BassAddict

Ill be interested in a rb, im not sure if it'll be Gonzales or Gronk


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332028#p332028 said:


> BassAddict » Mon Oct 14, 2013 8:14 am[/url]"]Ill be interested in a rb, im not sure if it'll be Gonzales or Gronk




Gronk is perfect for you - Injured and not playing!


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332038#p332038 said:


> Captain Ahab » Mon Oct 14, 2013 9:44 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332028#p332028 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Mon Oct 14, 2013 8:14 am[/url]"]Ill be interested in a rb, im not sure if it'll be Gonzales or Gronk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gronk is perfect for you - Injured and not playing!
Click to expand...


Gronk should of played Sunday, he is a beast in practice. If he dont play this week something is up


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332043#p332043 said:


> BassAddict » Mon Oct 14, 2013 11:03 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332038#p332038 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » Mon Oct 14, 2013 9:44 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332028#p332028 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Mon Oct 14, 2013 8:14 am[/url]"]Ill be interested in a rb, im not sure if it'll be Gonzales or Gronk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gronk is perfect for you - Injured and not playing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gronk should of played Sunday, he is a beast in practice. If he dont play this week something is up
Click to expand...


I heard he is being afflicted by Fender Fridays?


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332038#p332038 said:


> Captain Ahab » Mon Oct 14, 2013 9:44 am[/url]"]
> 
> I heard he is being afflicted by Fender Fridays?




Fender Fridays can bring down the greatest of men so I choose not to partake [-X [-X


----------



## floundahman

Keeping pace with the Pats! 5-1 after a last minute miracle (Thank you Andrew Luck!). I beat BassAddict with one tight end tied behind my back!


----------



## fender66

There was football last night?

Hmmm....had no idea.

Go Cardinals!


----------



## BassAddict

floundahman said:


> Keeping pace with the Pats! 5-1 after a last minute miracle (Thank you Andrew Luck!). I beat BassAddict with one tight end tied behind my back!



Obviously you didn't watch the whole game.......... I'd thank the Colts receivers and Richardson who couldn't even catch a simple screen pass. Some weeks you are just destin to win, even when you make bone headed plays like leaving bye week players in your lineup. Between all my injuries and under performers I have angered the FF gods!


----------



## floundahman

BA I watched the game. I really should thank the Chargers' offense for keeping Luck on the bench. The Indy receivers dropped balls all night. I certainly "Lucked out" this week. I have two FF teams and thought that I had set both lineups. Turns out I didn't  Gotta pay more attention. Just goes to show it is sometimes better to be "Lucky" than good. Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> There was football last night?
> 
> Hmmm....had no idea.
> 
> Go Cardinals!


I had to watch football as much as I love the cards however every time it turned the channel to watch mlb, the cards would make a bone head play. I thought I was watching the bad news bears on AMC! 

Go Cards!


----------



## BassAddict

floundahman said:


> BA I watched the game. I really should thank the Chargers' offense for keeping Luck on the bench. The Indy receivers dropped balls all night. I certainly "Lucked out" this week. I have two FF teams and thought that I had set both lineups. Turns out I didn't  Gotta pay more attention. Just goes to show it is sometimes better to be "Lucky" than good. Sorry couldn't help myself.



HarHarHarHar........ Start calling you Jessie James, I was robbed!!!!


----------



## bigwave

Wow what a barn burner, good game Redneck.......I thought you had me for sure. Geno Smith was my highest score off the bench for Brees. I have a tough game against the #1 in the west next week.


----------



## BassAddict

Quick look!!! 

Whos on the precibus of bringing down the Payton Manning machine better known as team Silvers? 

THIS GUY!!! 
The fantasy football gods are pleased :-D


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332589#p332589 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 10:38[/url]"]Quick look!!!
> 
> Whos on the precibus of bringing down the Payton Manning machine better known as team Silvers?
> 
> THIS GUY!!!
> The fantasy football gods are pleased :-D



Better LUCK than good!

I've got to admit that I take a personal sense of joy in seeing you with Andrew Luck beating Team Silvers with Manning.

I also take a good bit of joy in a not quite triple digit win  

Cincinnati Rednecks - Sorry about the loss of Reggie Wayne to IR, I feel bad that it happened just after we traded (not bad enough to go back on the trade, but bad nonetheless)


----------



## panFried

Another loss yahoo! Fire sale time who wants some!


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Another loss yahoo! Fire sale time who wants some!



Who do you got cheap?


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another loss yahoo! Fire sale time who wants some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you got cheap?
Click to expand...

who do you want? Ha! As commissioner just make sure it's a "fair" trade.


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another loss yahoo! Fire sale time who wants some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you got cheap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who do you want? Ha! As commissioner just make sure it's a "fair" trade.
Click to expand...


Bush for Gonzalez, hes only dragging you down!


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> Bush for Gonzalez, hes only dragging you down!


Bush??? What team are you looking at? Maybe you need to get a new pair of glasses BA!


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332704#p332704 said:


> panFried » Tue Oct 22, 2013 12:09 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush for Gonzalez, hes only dragging you down!
> 
> 
> 
> Bush??? What team are you looking at? Maybe you need to get a new pair of glasses BA!
Click to expand...


Darnit, looking at the Rednecks...........
Next season im gonna make a rule that EVERYONE puts their screen name into their team name.
Mes get confused easy like.


----------



## BassAddict

Ahhhhh waiver wire Wednesday, and all my dreams came true. Watch out world here comes Denny!!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332772#p332772 said:


> BassAddict » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Ahhhhh waiver wire Wednesday, and all my dreams came true. Watch out world here comes Denny!!!



So you finally found a doctor to do the proceedure? :shock: 

Looks like Denny is changing his name to Nancy after all. :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332774#p332774 said:


> fender66 » Wed Oct 23, 2013 8:30 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332772#p332772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Ahhhhh waiver wire Wednesday, and all my dreams came true. Watch out world here comes Denny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you finally found a doctor to do the proceedure? :shock:
> 
> Looks like Denny is changing his name to Nancy after all. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Had a doctor all along, just waiting for Ahab to pay. :LOL2: 
And if you beat me in fantasy this week Ill change my screen name to BassNancy!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332782#p332782 said:


> BassAddict » 22 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332774#p332774 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Wed Oct 23, 2013 8:30 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332772#p332772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Ahhhhh waiver wire Wednesday, and all my dreams came true. Watch out world here comes Denny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you finally found a doctor to do the proceedure? :shock:
> 
> Looks like Denny is changing his name to Nancy after all. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had a doctor all along, just waiting for Ahab to pay. :LOL2:
> And if you beat me in fantasy this week Ill change my screen name to BassNancy!!
Click to expand...


Hey....I know BassNancy. She will NOT be happy about this!


----------



## BassAddict

Hey guys, for those of you looking to trade don't forget to fill out your 'trading block' found under the 'my team' tab


----------



## BassAddict

Fender,

I am legitimately concerned....

Sincerely
BassNancy


----------



## bigwave

he said bassnancy


----------



## BassAddict

There's still hope! 

[youtube]KX5jNnDMfxA[/youtube]


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333114#p333114 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 16:50[/url]"]Fender,
> 
> I am legitimately concerned....
> 
> Sincerely
> BassNancy



I'm so into the world series I'm not paying attention to anything else.

GO CARDINALS!


----------



## bigwave

.7 are you kidding me #-o good game Hal.


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333144#p333144 said:


> bigwave » Mon Oct 28, 2013 6:37 am[/url]"].7 are you kidding me #-o good game Hal.



WoW :LOL2: =D>


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333144#p333144 said:


> bigwave » Today, 08:37[/url]"].7 are you kidding me #-o good game Hal.



Excellent game, I have to admit that I saw I was down late and figured that hope was gone.


----------



## panFried

Commish can you please note a rule change to add to six teams in playoffs and 3 weeks of playoffs (14, 15, 16) perhaps we can throw in a consolidation bracket so the fun can continue,


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Commish can you please note a rule change to add to six teams in playoffs and 3 weeks of playoffs (14, 15, 16) perhaps we can throw in a consolidation bracket so the fun can continue,



The consolidation ladder is already there (match ups will be determined after week 13). I looked at changing the playoff schedule but decided against it, can't remember why tho.


----------



## panFried

I just wanted to get it on the items to vote for next year. Thanks for hearing me.


----------



## bigwave

I like the 6 team playoff.......however I think you should make the playoffs with no fractional points. You only score if your player scores.....straight up points......that is grid iron at its best.


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> I like the 6 team playoff.......however I think you should make the playoffs with no fractional points. You only score if your player scores.....straight up points......that is grid iron at its best.



Ill look on that for next year, rules cant/won't change once season starts. But speaking of grid iron who's up for Tinboats gridiron challenge if i can set a league up?


----------



## bigwave

I am for sure.....When FF began that is how we played every year.....it makes for low scores and you truly feel satisfied when you beat someone by one touchdown.


----------



## bigwave

Substance abuse........what a joke Blackmon has been for me. Who wants to talk trad for a good receiver?


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333602#p333602 said:


> bigwave » Sat Nov 02, 2013 9:30 am[/url]"]Substance abuse........what a joke Blackmon has been for me. Who wants to talk trad for a good receiver?



Need a RB here


----------



## panFried

Alright it's FENDER FREEBIE SUNDAYS!!!

Come on Fender I know your Kleenex box must be empty like mine after WS. So as much as I like an easy win don't forget to move all your bye week players.


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333602#p333602 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigwave » Sat Nov 02, 2013 9:30 am[/url]"]Substance abuse........what a joke Blackmon has been for me. Who wants to talk trad for a good receiver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a RB here
Click to expand...

Dont do it BA! He's only 2 games in front of us with few remaining. Let the champ sweat it out, no pun intended Blackmon


----------



## bigwave

Make that three games ahead of you guys........ :lol:


----------



## panFried

bigwave said:


> Make that three games ahead of you guys........ :lol:


Not so fast champ! I'm still kicking at 2 games back and more total points than you. I'm running out of time but with alittle help I can catch you.


----------



## bigwave

Not so fast........your points will only help ya in a tie.......I don't plan on tie. Injuries are going to slow everyone down. Remember last year.


----------



## one100grand

I have Rivers & Stafford; willing to trade one + Ray Rice for a good RB


----------



## BassAddict

Set your trading block guys!! Makes it much easier to see whos on the block to get traded and what teams are looking for


----------



## panFried

one100grand said:


> I have Rivers & Stafford; willing to trade one + Ray Rice for a good RB


Whoa, apparently I missed out on this one.


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333796#p333796 said:


> panFried » Yesterday, 15:54[/url]"]
> 
> 
> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Rivers & Stafford; willing to trade one + Ray Rice for a good RB
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, apparently I missed out on this one.
Click to expand...


I figured the trade deadline is coming up and I've been wanting to address the RB situation all year; with Rodgers going down, what better time than now to take advantage of my extra QB?


----------



## floundahman

Just in time for me. Brady has a bye this week.


----------



## BassAddict

Great, another week where im 'projected' to win.......... we all know how this story goes.. :evil: :evil: :evil: 


[youtube]9f3waZ9GYgM[/youtube]


----------



## panFried

And it all comes down to the kicker! Typical close game dramatics Team Double haul.


----------



## panFried

Big Champ if I squeeze this one out its down to 1 game difference... Busting out the lucky rabbits foot


----------



## panFried

Did I ever tell you I hate the Dallas Cowboys?


----------



## bigwave

A zero from my kicker........... :evil: looks like it is down to the wire again......I love Drew Brees.......


----------



## one100grand

Good game NC Hercs.

I hope I keep running hot in tight games come playoff time. Maybe I should start sitting some starters to get them rested? :LOL2:


----------



## bigwave

By the skin of my teeth.......this just in, the Bucs won........ =D>


----------



## BassAddict

Looks like ill be playing spoiler this year, YIPPY!!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334304#p334304 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 18:05[/url]"]Looks like ill be playing spoiler this year, YIPPY!!!



You play spoiler EVERY DAY! #-o


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334304#p334304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Today, 18:05[/url]"]Looks like ill be playing spoiler this year, YIPPY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You play spoiler EVERY DAY! #-o
Click to expand...


Fender, any day that i can spoil of yours is a win for me!


----------



## hercdrvrwo

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334152#p334152 said:


> one100grand » 11 Nov 2013, 10:58[/url]"]Good game NC Hercs.
> 
> I hope I keep running hot in tight games come playoff time. Maybe I should start sitting some starters to get them rested? :LOL2:



WHew...that was a tight one -- good game!


----------



## BassAddict

The Bassaholics defeats another top tier team!!! Proving no one defeated me this year but myself from not taking the bottom dweller match ups seriously!!


----------



## hercdrvrwo

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334817#p334817 said:


> BassAddict » 19 Nov 2013, 08:57[/url]"]The Bassaholics defeats another top tier team!!! Proving no one defeated me this year but myself from not taking the bottom dweller match ups seriously!!



Funny....thats what I said about playing you, I didn't take you seriously!! HAHAHA!! Nice win -- but too little, too late brother!


----------



## BassAddict

hercdrvrwo said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334817#p334817 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 19 Nov 2013, 08:57[/url]"]The Bassaholics defeats another top tier team!!! Proving no one defeated me this year but myself from not taking the bottom dweller match ups seriously!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny....thats what I said about playing you, I didn't take you seriously!! HAHAHA!! Nice win -- but too little, too late brother!
Click to expand...


Lmao!!


----------



## bigwave

Looks like the playoffs will be tough.........I am having a serious board meeting today with my team. Some heads might be rolling.


----------



## one100grand

The playoffs do look very solid this year...I was hoping it would be a cake walk, but alas it never seems to be come playoff time...


----------



## hercdrvrwo

I have proposed a trade to three of you!! The deadline is fast approaching --- any takers! I also have RGIII on the trading block for an equal QB if you have an extra!

Cheers
Herc


----------



## bigwave

Yall ready for some football? Good luck. :lol:


----------



## one100grand

Ok. Losing in back to back weeks against losing teams #-o . The team is PLENTY well rested, time to flip the switch (I hope) [-o<


----------



## BassAddict

WINNING!


----------



## bigwave

I was beginning to wonder if anyone was still playing.......Good to see a couple of guys chime in. =D>


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> I was beginning to wonder if anyone was still playing.......Good to see a couple of guys chime in. =D>



Playing spoiler is in many ways better than playing for the championship. No stressful decisions to make and you get to tick people off!


----------



## bigwave

So true Bassaddict.......My friend is setting up a playoff league....straight up points I think. I think my team has peaked....playoffs will be interesting.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335233#p335233 said:


> bigwave » Today, 09:58[/url]"]I was beginning to wonder if anyone was still playing.......Good to see a couple of guys chime in. =D>



Oh...I'm still here....just nothing to say with my head hanging low. :|


----------



## bigwave

Its not that bad fender.....end of the year is tough enough, making sure you have good starters is key to success, and luck of course.


----------



## BassAddict

Looks like I wont be spoiling anyone this season..... My new goal, finish with a better record than Panfried (team low rider) and at the top of the consolidation ladder!


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> Looks like I wont be spoiling anyone this season..... My new goal, finish with a better record than Panfried (team low rider) and at the top of the consolidation ladder!


 You better get to the mall after Thursday and ask the big red guy for that cuz I'm coming for you! It's gonna be an exciting consolidation bracket with Fender finally chalking up wins.


----------



## fender66

Finally......is right!


----------



## BassAddict

I wanna see Fender destroy Jim in the consolidation ladder!! 

I AM A FENDER FAN!!!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335321#p335321 said:


> BassAddict » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]I wanna see Fender destroy Jim in the consolidation ladder!!
> 
> I AM A FENDER FAN!!!!



You should come over for Thanksgiving dinner. I might even microwave some hot dogs!

I'll be home alone starting today. My family has abandoned me.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335321#p335321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]I wanna see Fender destroy Jim in the consolidation ladder!!
> 
> I AM A FENDER FAN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should come over for Thanksgiving dinner. I might even microwave some hot dogs!
> 
> I'll be home alone starting today. My family has abandoned me.
Click to expand...


I like you Chris, but im a little uncomfortable come over when adult supervision is not present! :-|


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335326#p335326 said:


> BassAddict » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335321#p335321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]I wanna see Fender destroy Jim in the consolidation ladder!!
> 
> I AM A FENDER FAN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should come over for Thanksgiving dinner. I might even microwave some hot dogs!
> 
> I'll be home alone starting today. My family has abandoned me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like you Chris, but im a little uncomfortable come over when adult supervision is not present! :-|
Click to expand...


Okay....you can bring your mom.


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335321#p335321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]I wanna see Fender destroy Jim in the consolidation ladder!!
> 
> I AM A FENDER FAN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be home alone starting today. My family has abandoned me.
Click to expand...

 Hey Chris, not to get sappy or anything but there's room at my dinner table if you don't want nuked dogs! We eat at 2:00 PM, just let me know and ill PM the address.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335437#p335437 said:


> panFried » Today, 20:16[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335321#p335321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]I wanna see Fender destroy Jim in the consolidation ladder!!
> 
> I AM A FENDER FAN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be home alone starting today. My family has abandoned me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Chris, not to get sappy or anything but there's room at my dinner table if you don't want nuked dogs! We eat at 2:00 PM, just let me know and ill PM the address.
Click to expand...


Thanks Pan. I've actually had several offers but think Ill stay home with the dogs and get stuff done that I normally can't when the family is here. This is a rare, coveted situation here that I can't screw up.


----------



## bigwave

Ouch, I feel the beat down today. One can hope for a miracle on Bree's street. [-o<


----------



## bigwave

Ladders are up........who is going to win?


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> Ladders are up........who is going to win?



Hopefully anybody but you!


----------



## bigwave

We will see....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## panFried

Come on Rednecks! Looking for alittle help to finish strong against Bass Addict!!!


----------



## panFried

Barring a major comeback by the Rednecks tonight/tomorrow, it looks like I get my wish: You're next BassAddict!!! Come on Rednecks, I would really prefer to play you next week as I don't necessarily want to hear BassAddict whine all off season after I have to kick his butt next week!
[youtube]wcgZqBRYLt8[/youtube]


----------



## bigwave

Test Test......anyone in here?


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336220#p336220 said:


> bigwave » Yesterday, 21:28[/url]"]Test Test......anyone in here?



Nope!


----------



## panFried

Ah man! All excited to put the beat down on BA this week and suddenly I realized that we play each other over 2 game span! Well even better... Come on Rednecks!


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Ah man! All excited to put the beat down on BA this week and suddenly I realized that we play each other over 2 game span! Well even better... Come on Rednecks!



Your beating will begin next week, for now wait your turn!


----------



## BassAddict

Hey Rednecks, ready for part 2 of your beating to continue?


----------



## bigwave

This just in............auditions are being considered for fat opera singers.......anyone still playing? :shock: :LOL2: :LOL2: :beer: :beer:


----------



## panFried

bigwave said:


> This just in............auditions are being considered for fat opera singers.......anyone still playing? :shock: :LOL2: :LOL2: :beer: :beer:


The consolidation bracket is alive and kicking. Hoping to meet up with BA for a season ending face off for whining rights!


----------



## bigwave

Oh yea


----------



## hercdrvrwo

Uh Ohhh -- Just call me RUDY!! Down by 8 pts...week two with one player left -- Come of MEGATRON don't fail me now!!


----------



## one100grand

I'd feel bad about losing to bigwave, but my team decided to empty their bowels upon the doorstep of greatness. Had I started the perfect roster both weeks, I could not have won - I could not have come close to winning. For that, I am disappointed.

On another note, I am going to finish the season with only 3 of the players that I drafted on my team, so I'd say that I feel pretty good about just making it to the dance.


----------



## bigwave

Thanks 1000, lots of good games this year, Next week will be the true test. Herc scares me......he has had a solid team all year.


----------



## panFried

It's official BassAddict, it's time to kick your butt for consolation bracket chump!
[youtube]0BQFv83QJ2Y[/youtube]


----------



## floundahman

Stick a fork in the floundahman!  Maybe next year.


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336700#p336700 said:


> panFried » Tue Dec 17, 2013 7:08 am[/url]"]It's official BassAddict, it's time to kick your butt for consolation bracket chump!
> [youtube]0BQFv83QJ2Y[/youtube]



Ahhhh if only your fantasy football skills were as good as your trash talking................
I gave you a little hamburger in week 1 and look how that ended up, this and next week 
im bringing the whole steak!!!!!!!!!!!!
Even J Charles cant save you now...


----------



## panFried

I ain't skeer'd! Match-ups look pretty even the next 2 weeks, so you can bring that steak, and I'll enjoy carving it up on the way to victory.


----------



## hercdrvrwo

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336620#p336620 said:


> bigwave » 16 Dec 2013, 12:01[/url]"]Thanks 1000, lots of good games this year, Next week will be the true test. Herc scares me......he has had a solid team all year.



My team WAS Solid until ~ week 8 and then took a pluncg now I have been searching for replacements and took a gamble on Rodgers returning -- so much for that! My team is some weak sauce now! We'll see though we have two weeks! Good luck Bigwave -- I won the regular season but it doesn't mean squat unless you take home the ring!

Cheers
Herc


----------



## BassAddict

Someone is going to have a long off season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> Someone is going to have a long off season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


 Yeah Yeah Yeah! It's a 2 week total and if I were you I'd be sweating the fact all your stud that have championships locked up may not be playing next week.


----------



## bigwave

Down to Monday night. Good luck Herc.


----------



## hercdrvrwo

Ok this is it -- can I pull off the comeback again?? Doubt it! Down by ~40 pts. Oh well, I am starting megatron as a hail marry but since I have to run to lowes, I will likely miss the opportunity to swap him out today!

Good luck!

Cheers
Herc


----------



## redbug

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337362#p337362 said:


> hercdrvrwo » Sun Dec 29, 2013 11:59 am[/url]"]Ok this is it -- can I pull off the comeback again?? Doubt it! Down by ~40 pts. Oh well, I am starting megatron as a hail marry but since I have to run to lowes, I will likely miss the opportunity to swap him out today!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Cheers
> Herc


dang you needed to watch fox megatron is out of the game they reported it well before the game


----------



## bigwave

Megatron will not help......I hope [-o< looks like we have to wait until the late game to see who the new champion will be. Good luck Herc


----------



## bigwave

I like Drew Brees............. =D>


----------



## bigwave

McCoy is the icing on the cake.......whoo hooo....... :beer: :beer:


----------



## panFried

Mmmmm mmmm mmmm going down to the wire BA... You better find that can opener for that WhoopAss because I'm about ready to catch you!


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Mmmmm mmmm mmmm going down to the wire BA... You better find that can opener for that WhoopAss because I'm about ready to catch you!



PanFried you were officially BassAddict fried, have a good off season!


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm mmmm mmmm going down to the wire BA... You better find that can opener for that WhoopAss because I'm about ready to catch you!
> 
> 
> 
> PanFried you were officially BassAddict fried, have a good off season!
Click to expand...

Kudos! It was close just didn't have enough left in tank.


----------



## bigwave

Good game Herc, close one. I even sat Cobb. I would like to thank everyone for another great year of FF. I say we go points only next year....the games will be closer and you only win if you score. :lol:


----------



## hercdrvrwo

Good Game fellas! Great season!


----------



## bigwave

Pssssttttt it is almost that time.


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> Pssssttttt it is almost that time.



HaHa! Been thinking the same thing, what do we have 40 days?


----------



## fender66

I'm OUT this year. Never did figure last year out.


----------



## one100grand

I'm definitely in.


----------



## panFried

I'm ready for another ass whipping... Third times a charm BA


----------



## davids.reef

Count me in!


----------

